# Photo I.D.



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

I have mislaid my old paper Driving license so have had to apply for a photo card one.
I must have spent a good half an hour in the stupid photobooth in Sainsbury's because the one I use for work ID isnt allowed.
I hate photos of me at the best of times and as for Forward Facing/no smiling/mouth closed ones - Grrrrrr
Anyone like their photo ID?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm not chuffed with mine [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

My picture on a driving licence looks like a mugshot tbh :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I like mine... look about 10 years younger


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

T3RBO said:


> I like mine... look about 10 years younger


It's so rare you're going to have to back that statement up...show and tell time


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

I would have used this one


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

T3RBO said:


> I like mine... look about 10 years younger


Thats cause it was taken in 2001 Doh! :lol: :lol:


----------



## denviks (Sep 5, 2011)

i look like a dodgy criminal in mine..... :?


----------

